# 8/11 Meteors and Meateaters



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Decided to hit the beach yesterday evening with JD7.62 and see if we could hook a shark while watching the meteor shower. Bait was slabs of bonito. Caught one little one and got excited. Put a serious bait on and it sat for a while with no action. Oh well, saw some really cool shooting stars. Yaking the baits out last night was pretty fun, got some good rides in on waist high waves in the dark. Water was filthy but there was a ton of life out there. I think that little shark may have scared some tourists. One lady's response- "There's sharks out there?":yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Digging the title. Had a good time last night, at least until my head lights went out.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Dang, that some awesome bait, how far out you taken it??? It's spooky out there in the yak at night, alot of noise"s, you can't ID, I new a guy in HS that would ues his surfboard to take the bait out, back before yak"s, mike


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice report. Where did the tourist think sharks lived?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> Dang, that some awesome bait, how far out you taken it??? It's spooky out there in the yak at night, alot of noise"s, you can't ID, I new a guy in HS that would ues his surfboard to take the bait out, back before yak"s, mike


I enjoy being out there at night, pretty peaceful. I don't think I would feel the same way about it if I was on a surfboard though....I was paddling the baits about 100 yds past the sandbar


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report peeps!


----------

